# New to this whole car deal!



## Ev!L-aLphA (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey guys!
I’m almost ready to start driving and I am looking into getting a car.
I am looking into a car that ill will be able to tweak easily (body kit, engine swap etc) and learn from. And where else but the nissan forums could i ask for help :thumbup: 

Now a couple of months ago there was a SUPER good deal on this one Nissan 200sx SE 96 car for around 6000$ it had customized body kit, the whole interior was customized and matched the outside paint job, neon, 18" rims and it was a beautiful car and well worth it, But I called 1 day late and someone put a order on it before me.
the guy that was going to sell the car to me told me that if the car would be available he recommends me to get a engine swap with the sr20det in it!

All of my friends are getting trucks and I want to be different, I don’t want a truck because I wont need to use it (to haul stuff or any thing)… they all say chicks like trucks better (I can care less) I just think being different is nice. Also when I was young I always wanted to have a sweet looking car that’s different than all the regular ones 

Any ways I am looking for something around 1000 - 7000$ at the moment.. I am a total newbie to cars, but searching for a car to buy, taught me a couple of things....
so here is what I need help on:

*1. Where can I learn more about cars and fixing them up and stuff (all of the basics and stuff so I won’t be so clueless)
2. Should I get a cheap car (around 2000 or 3000) and put the other 4k into a new engine and body kit or other stuff?
3. What would be a good car for a starter like me (I was thinking a 200sx or 240sx)*

So im looking for a nice looking car (nice body kit, tint and the normal stuff) and a good engine. Some engine that will have good speed and that awesome street racing buzz to it (im guessing its that sr20det?)! But nothing over the top (unless its affordable )

Heres my friends car it’s a 95 honda civic, he got it for 5000$ (with the outside and every thing already customized) and put 2000 into the interior (but he just moved to Tennessee for college and he took it with him) 
pic


I know I sound like a total moron but I would really appreciate if someone could help me 

Thank you
nathan


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Welcome Nathan. 
I don't post here much (I burned a few too many bridges), but I can still lend a few words of advice.

First off, $7k is a very healthy budget for a first car. If used wisely, that money can go a long way for you. Please do a lot of research on whatever it is you're interested in (which is apparently a B14 200sx or a S13 or S14 240sx). This website is a great place to educate yourself on general car maintenance, as well as the specifics about most of Nissan's cheaper/more economic vehicles. (Specifically, the B13 and B14 Sentra/200sx) Just utilize the site's 'Search' function, and you will probably find any answer you're looking for. (If not, just ask. There's some really nice guys who frequent this place.)

If your looking for a good economy Nissan, I recommend something equipped with a GA16DE engine. To my knowledge, this includes The '90-'99 Sentra, the '95-'98 200sx, and the early '90's (?) Pulsar/1600nx. All are great on gas milage, and the GA16 is a very reliable engine. (However, it has almost no power.) If you want something a little sportier, I recommend something equipped with the SR20DE. (You'll find one in any '90s model Sentra/200sx SER, as well as a few other rare cars.) The engine is rated around 140 bhp I believe. Also, the 240sx comes with a 2.4 litre engine (KA24--) As you probably know, the car is rear-wheel drive. I'm not sure what it's hp is rated at, but I imagine it's also around 140. (I'm sure someone will fill you in on this in a reply to your post.) Both cars are quicker than your typical econobox, but I think you can do better for your $$ All of the above car's I mentioned have pretty good aftermarket support... (If you like that kind of thing.)

On a personal note, I would stay away from any GA16 equipped Sentra/200sx if your looking for anything other than a simple mode of transportation. The engine has no balls at all. When it comes to quality, and I can only speak for the B14 200sx, it leaves much to be desired. (The car has a notorious bumper-sag issue, as well as many cheap interior parts.

If I had $7k right now, I would buy either a Z32 (90's model) 300zx, or put a nice downpayment down on a 5th generation Honda Prelude SH. Both cars will mop the floor with any stock 240/SER.

I'm sure many people on this board will encourage you to swap a SR20DET into a Sentra/240. With $7k it is very possible, but will take a lot of mechanical work on your part. (And a TON of extra time.)

Enjoy the decision making process. If you rush into buying a car, you end up like me with a slow ass econo-box that can never put a smile on your face. 

I hope this could help. Cheers :cheers: 


Ps. $6000 dollars for a customized 200SXse is WAY too much $$. Be glad you didn't swoop on that one.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

for a first car i would reccomend a POS beater for under 1k. something you can fuck up and not sweat it because you'll be doing a lot of fucking up in your first year of driving, make sure you dont having something fast and expensive while you do it. fast+fuckups=you in hospital, expensive+fuckups=you wasting much money

plus, a shitbox is always good while you're learning to work on cars. there will be plenty of mechanical problems to fix and you'll have plenty of opertunity to develope your mechanical skill and knowledge. and if you mess up while working on a shitbox, who cares it was cheap!

i'd recomend a b13 sentra, 91-94. they're perfect first cars IMO. tough engines that dont rot away over the years, you dont want an engine that burns oil or anything...thats REALLY bad. 

and no, my se-r isn't my first car, it's my third. i love the se-r so much and it was so hard to find that i havn't any desire to get a new car.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Since you admit to knowing very little about car ownership, I'd go with getting a used civic or something. No mods but maybe look at some driving courses.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tavel said:


> i'd recomend a b13 sentra, 91-94. they're perfect first cars IMO. tough engines that dont rot away over the years, you dont want an engine that burns oil or anything...thats REALLY bad.


very good choice. a B13 sentra with the GA16DE (1.6 liter) would be (actually it IS) a perfect first car. its slow. can take ANY kind of beating you throw at it. if you crash it, parts are cheap for it. and it isnt fast enough to get you killed. and itll last forever. please dont buy anything very expensive or very nice, itll just turn into a bad investment on your part. ive seen to many of my (young) friends buy nice cars and destroy them. a kid in my town just leased an '04 Acura TL a couple weeks ago and he already curbed two wheels and burned the interior a few times. you may treat the car like gold, but your friends wont. i know this from experience.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Slow huh... It is capable of 100+ mph... That can kill you.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Slow huh... It is capable of 100+ mph... That can kill you.


but you surely wont be getting to that speed by accident or on a windy day...

fast meaning fast acceleration. as in the stupid kid with a subaru that drove through a house...ring a bell? if he had a slow car he wouldn't have done that


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I spent 1800 dollars on my first car...

And a year and 3 grand later gets me high 13s in the 1/4.

Of course I learned a lot of stuff about cars and engines in general. Lots by trial and error (which I don't suggest) but it's definately been fun. Don't buy a car that is in near perfect shape. You'll never take it for granted if you have to work your ass off to get it to run and look right. Your much less likely to plow into a poll at 150. My car is definately good past 150 MPH but I've never had it over 92. Just because I know if I wreck it I've just wasted my time.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Slow huh... It is capable of 100+ mph... That can kill you.


the fact is is its SLOW. about 3-4 mins from 105-109 is not fast....by any means.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I think you are in denial because you want an sr20. I however see the major potential in th GA16DE.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If you really want to learn on something easy, forego the fuel injection, turbos, etc and get an older V8 car with a carburetor. Imports are not impossible to work on, nor are they impossible to understand, but for shear ease of learing engine theory , nothing beats a carburetor. Plus, if you get something with a Ford 302, Chevy 327/350/400 smallblock, parts are really cheap and minor mods result in major gains in power.50-75 extra hp is around $500 away if you have a engine with good ring seal to begin with. They don't have to cost alot of money either. A Ford Maverick, Fairmount or Mustang can be found with a solid drivetrain for under $2,000.A Chevy Nova ir Camaro with a 350 is concievable to find for that money as well, but a little more difficult.
Now if you are asking me if I prefer domestics or Imports, I say neither. Both have their good points. My Sentra kills my V8's in fuel economy, as does my Frontier. I am investigating turbocharging both vehicles to get better performance from them. However, I learned first on simpler V8 cars and have graduated from there to the point that I am actually considering building my own ECU from a solder together then program it yourself kit for the turbo GA16DE I want for the Sentra.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

1) *Ev!L-aLphA*, how old are you, and what's your
weekly income.
2) Never worry about your first car, 'cause you'll find a
better one that you'll want when you start earning 
more money. Or you'll wreck it, and all that added 
money'll go to waste.
3) Get a beater to practice driving with: FUCK the status-
quo! I don't give a damn what your friend drives, but
obviously YOU do. Gotta' get over this train of thought.
4) Shitty cars that you don't give a shit about, but are
reliable/fun to drive, are a reward in themselves. Having
a "trailer queen" crack a bumper SUCKS SOO BAD!
That's why I love my 200SX :thumbup:.
5) Used Nissans are usually cheaper than Honda/Toyota,
so you're looking in the right place.
6) Buy a beater, and store your extra money for a house.
A woman will appreciate a shitty car and a house much
more than a show quality vehicle ! And that's what it's
"all about", really, isn't it: getting the woman? I was a
teenager....I know the score :cheers:.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

lol...thats right, as soon as i got one my main concern was not modding the car.


----------



## Ev!L-aLphA (Sep 11, 2005)

hahah thanks guys for the replies!

any ways im 15 soon to be 16... after reading all of this i have mixed feelings... now i dont know what to do.. i REALLLY want a sweet car but i dont know if i should get a nice one for my first... i mean i can just get like a souped up civic for 4000$ (or less) and than later on in my life sell it and actualy get a 240sx or whatever with the sr20det in it and all of that!


now one problem is... i was going to get this sweet 240sx with a sr20det and mods body kit and all the good stuff....
BUT i found out that the sr20det doesnt pass smog  what can i do about that? is there any way around smog tests? im still a newb to cars so im just geussing that ill be driving around illigaly if i dont pass the smog test?

other than that im still looking for cars and every thing....


and i need a opinion of yours (forum members )
1. sweet car (good engine sweet body kit etc..) for up to 7000$
2. shitty car (or even good looking car) for around 3000$

and than
1. honda civic?
2. nissan (200sx, 240sx etc)?
cuz ive seen some CRAZY stuff done to both cars!


oh yeah and whats a good website or store that i can get car stuff (body kits, etc)
thanks a lot guys


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> If you really want to learn on something easy, forego the fuel injection, turbos, etc and get an older V8 car with a carburetor. Imports are not impossible to work on, nor are they impossible to understand, but for shear ease of learing engine theory , nothing beats a carburetor. Plus, if you get something with a Ford 302, Chevy 327/350/400 smallblock, parts are really cheap and minor mods result in major gains in power.50-75 extra hp is around $500 away if you have a engine with good ring seal to begin with. They don't have to cost alot of money either. A Ford Maverick, Fairmount or Mustang can be found with a solid drivetrain for under $2,000.A Chevy Nova ir Camaro with a 350 is concievable to find for that money as well, but a little more difficult.
> Now if you are asking me if I prefer domestics or Imports, I say neither. Both have their good points. My Sentra kills my V8's in fuel economy, as does my Frontier. I am investigating turbocharging both vehicles to get better performance from them. However, I learned first on simpler V8 cars and have graduated from there to the point that I am actually considering building my own ECU from a solder together then program it yourself kit for the turbo GA16DE I want for the Sentra.


you're also talking about a bigger price as far as insurance goes with a camero/mustang.

Your also talking RWD which really isn't great to have when you learn how to drive, expecially if you live in rainy conditions, or if you have snow in the winters.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

*Decent* beater + house beats what you want 
ANY day! When your friends come over to YOUR
HOUSE, in their fancy cars, who will the "babes" be "eyeing"? 
It's all about "priorities": I bought over $38,000.00
in guns when I was young; don't make a mistake like
that with some car! 
HOUSE, BITCH!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Ev!L-aLphA said:


> hahah thanks guys for the replies!
> 
> any ways im 15 soon to be 16... after reading all of this i have mixed feelings... now i dont know what to do.. i REALLLY want a sweet car but i dont know if i should get a nice one for my first... i mean i can just get like a souped up civic for 4000$ (or less) and than later on in my life sell it and actualy get a 240sx or whatever with the sr20det in it and all of that!
> 
> ...


i would strongly reccomend dropping the showcar mentality, at least for a couple years. i know you're excited about being able to own and drive your own car, but you really have to examine this objectivly. 

A. a beater with a body kit is still a beater at heart. so you have a really nice looking paperweight. yum

B. flashy cars attract cops. attention from cops+first year of driving=bad mojo like losing your license AND car. yum yum

C. perhaps you should save that money for something like college, or tech school...or (as the common consensus goes) a house. really what will that 20k in modification amount to in 10 years? a very expensive pile of rust. yum yum yum

after owning, driving, and MAINTAINING a car for a few years, you can decide if you want to move onto modifications. dont start with a "souped up civic" or anything of the sort. should you want to get into modding, there wont be much for you to do on that car and you'll have to buy a new one( a clean slate).

besides, maintenance itself can be taxing enough. cars dont just run without a hitch, and i know you dont understand this yet as you've never owned a car. you have to remember that you WILL be spending either a lot of time under the hood or spending a lot of money at the mechanic just to keep your car on the road...much less modifying it. and modifications only make maintaining your car harder and more expensive, it's an exponential resource investment with no returns...sound fun huh.

seriously, moddified cars and 'nice' cars are a lot more work and money than what you understand. 

and so you take me seriously...i'm 19...i'm only a little older than you. not some parental figure saying "clean your room blah blah blah." listen to me dude, i beg you! this is one mistake you dont need to make


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah bro, drop the show car stuff..

I'm 16 and own a turbocharged Z and a Honda Station Wagon and believe me between trying to mod the Z and get gas in it. And just put gas in the Wagon, it's rough. Just try to get something that moves and work from there.


----------



## Ev!L-aLphA (Sep 11, 2005)

alright thanks guys! i was thinking over it.... i mean i can really buy a OK car... and add a body kit (for less than 500) and than just drive it till it dies 

ill listen to you guys.... i dont wanna do something i will regret... once i have my first car for a couple of years ill see if i have the time/money to go to a nicer car and work on it :thumbup: 

now last thing..

stick or 
auto?

lol


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Ev!L-aLphA said:


> alright thanks guys! i was thinking over it.... i mean i can really buy a OK car... and add a body kit (for less than 500) and than just drive it till it dies
> 
> ill listen to you guys.... i dont wanna do something i will regret... once i have my first car for a couple of years ill see if i have the time/money to go to a nicer car and work on it :thumbup:
> 
> ...


uhmm...duh?? stick dummy, jeeze. do you even need to ask??? lol

i like stick for a couple of reasons

1. it's FUN! even a slow car with a stick shift can be a fun car
2. it's simple to fix...or cheap to fix if you dont wanna do it yourself. auto tranny service can easily run up to $2k, but manual service can be as low as $500
3. it's FUN!

2 of my 3 cars have been stick...the auto didn't stay with me very long...lol

and shucks...i think i finally have to move on to a new car. mine is getting pretty flakey. water pump leak, front right suspension's doing something goofy, and it's loosing almost a quart and a half in 3k miles...oh well. maybe it's time i get a 200sx :thumbup:


----------



## Ev!L-aLphA (Sep 11, 2005)

haha thats what i thought  thanks guys.....


*keeps searchin on autotrader* :cheers:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

stick. learn it early in life. becuase i dont care what anyone says, the knowledge of being able to drive stick WILL SAVE YOUR LIFE one day.

stick is more fun. you have a LOT more control over the car. better gas mileage once you get the hang of it. stick makes my 75hp sentra fun as hell to drive.....it would be more of a chore than a pleasure to drive it everyday if it was a three speed automatc (which is what id prolly end up with, E+auto=3 gears)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im 19 too and am now thinking logically- more along the lines of a house. f the car for now!


----------

